# Wenn ein Verloren gegangenes Paket kommt kann ich das Verweigern?



## Viking30k (25. August 2018)

Hallo habe doch vor 2 Wochen das Phanteks Enthoo Elite bei  Alza bestellt, nach dem 1 Woche nichts passiert ist mit dem Sendungsstatus habe ich erst DPD angerufen die sagten mir es war nie auf dem Weg und nicht in Deutschland ein Anruf bei Alza ergab das es Verloren gegangen ist und ob ich das Geld oder eine neue Lieferung will ich sagte Geld zurück. Bestellte das dann bei Caseking

darauf hin passierte wieder nichts und ich habe einen Fall bei Paypal eröffnet und angerufen die sagten mir wenn der Verkäufer sich bei Paypal nicht meldet bekomme ich das Geld automatisch zum 28. zurück er muss sich wohl  gemeldet haben da das Geld bereits gestern wieder gut geschrieben war.

So weit so gut jetzt habe ich zum Spaß die Tracking nummer von Alza nochmal eingegeben 

und gestern ( Nach 2 Wochen) hat sich dort was verändert da steht nun als Ort Ricany (CZ)   und als Status 	Paket unterwegs.
Ihr Paket wurde für die Weiterleitung am nächsten Werktag vorbereitet.

kommt das Ding nun doch noch? Wenn ja kann ich das einfach verweigern anzunehmen ? Und kann Alza selbstständig abbuchen? 

Mir wurde ja gesagt es wäre verloren gegangen  habe nun etwas schiss da ich weder 2 Gehäuse brauche noch das Geld übrig  habe^^

PS: Scheint aber immer noch in Tschechien zu sein


----------



## Tunarak (25. August 2018)

Wozu ein neues Thema eröffnen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...uert-die-lieferung-nach-de-4.html#post9466909


Und auch hier sag ich dir gerne nochmal das du sowas mit den Händler, dem Lieferdienst oder PayPal regeln musst. Auch hier im Forum wird dir dabei wieder keiner helfen können da wir als Forum User keinen Einfluss darauf haben wer was, wie & wo entscheidet. Das hier ist die falsche Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Viking30k (25. August 2018)

schon klar die haben aber Wochenende  muss ich eben Montag anrufen falls sich noch was tut


----------



## Tunarak (26. August 2018)

Genau. Anrufen und den zuständigen Leuten eine Ansage machen. Manchmal muss man auch mal auf den Tisch hauen und den Leuten klar machen das es so wie es gerade abläuft nicht in Ordnung ist nur eben halt auf eine ernste und direkte Art und Weise.


----------



## micha34 (26. August 2018)

Online Käufe sind 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware ohne Angabe eines Grund,rückgängig zu machen.

Ich würds in Schriftform nachweisbar Stornieren und die Annahme verweigern.


----------



## Viking30k (26. August 2018)

danke hm Storno per Post schicken oder wie meinst du das?  Als Einschreiben?


----------



## taks (28. August 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> kommt das Ding nun doch noch? Wenn ja kann ich das einfach verweigern anzunehmen ? Und kann Alza selbstständig abbuchen?



Wie wärs wenn du einfach wartest ob ein Paket kommt?
Deine Aufregung ist ein bisschen übertrieben... 
Und wenn man Ware im Ausland bestellt, kann man nicht erwarten, dass sie so schnell wie im eigenen Land geliefert wird.


----------



## Viking30k (28. August 2018)

Also gekommen ist es tatsächlich heute habe es zurück gehen lassen. Schreibe noch eine Mail an den Versender.  Wäre anders gelaufen wenn die mir nicht gesagt hätten es ist Verloren gegangen und ob ich mein Geld wieder will sonnst hätte ich noch gewartet. Rechnet ja keiner damit das sowas noch kommt. Schade ist es trotzdem


----------

